# Albeniz recordings by Miguel Baselga on BIS



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Soliciting opinions about this series, which has reached 9 volumes now. 

Looking for opinions about the music. Given only a few Albeniz compositions are known well and performed frequently - a lot of rarely heard works here). 

And looking for opinions about the pianist Baselga. Does he make a good case for more of Albeniz to be more widely known and performed?


----------

